# Mig 15 Or Sabre



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I swear I saw one fly overhead this morning whilst on the M11 near Duxford :huh:

Or something similar....

Is that likely?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Could have been either. There's a few on the civil register these days.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if theres a show coming up at Duxford soon?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Not till September but theres one at East Fortune next weekend


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

There is a Mig 15 based at North Weald, and I think there is a Sabre based at Duxford.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

something flew over here at about 100 feet and 500 knots around 5 pm and scared the **** out of me! It had gone before I could even get a fix on where it was!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pg tips said:


> something flew over here at about 100 feet and 500 knots around 5 pm and scared the **** out of me! It had gone before I could even get a fix on where it was!


That was probably Sam on a test drive :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > something flew over here at about 100 feet and 500 knots around 5 pm and scared the **** out of me! It had gone before I could even get a fix on where it was!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Could have been either. There's a few on the civil register these days.


I like the Sabre but think the `15 is way cooler unk:

Superb photo BTW  :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Could have been either. There's a few on the civil register these days.
> ...


I have to agree with you there mach. It had better performance than the Sabre in most things.

"Borrowed" pic. Taken at the 2006 Chino airshow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Channel 4 at 7.10 tonight - Who downed Douglas Baader ?

They go searching for Baaders Spitfire in northern France.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

catflem said:


> Channel 4 at 7.10 tonight - Who downed Douglas Baader ?
> 
> They go searching for Baaders Spitfire in northern France.


It's a repeat though. It was on last year, or the year before.

Very interesting twist at the end h34r:

Worth watching on some parts, and disappointing on others.

Interesting if Jason saw the planes that he thought he did.

I read that they were both rip offs of German designs 'captured' at the end of the last war. The Americans got one set of blueprints, the Russians got another, and they both produced basically the same plane. Neither of them had seen the potential of swept-wings before they saw the German plans.

Saw a documentary where they interviewed a US Korean War pilot and he said they were very surprised when the Migs showed up and turned out to be so similar.

I think it's a shame there aren't any flying EE Lightnings left in the UK 

Maybe the Vulcan success will spur someone to finally take one on.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lightnings, now your talking, I was captivated by them as a kid


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It was tried a few years ago to get an airworthy Lightning to fly in the UK, along with a Buccaneer and Shackleton, but the CAA refused to grant a CofA for some reason that escapes me.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> the CAA refused to grant a CofA for some reason that escapes me.


Maybe they thought the lightning might still give modern jets a run for their money in a straight-line... Wikipedia

(Or because no one bought them the Airfix models when they were kids, and they bore a grudge into adulthood. :dummyspit: )


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

The Lightning is one v' cool plane fast as f*** & looks incredible, it'll still give most modern jets a run for their money.

The TSR2 would've been even cooler if we hadn't scrapped it to keep the yanks happy :taz:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> I think it's a shame there aren't any flying EE Lightnings left in the UK


Agreed, though there is at least one flying in ZA though, that's a bonus. :thumbsup:

I knew the Springbok's had more talent than they've shown in other areas. 

Bless 'em.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > the CAA refused to grant a CofA for some reason that escapes me.
> ...


I've still got an unmade Lightning Airfix kit in my shed somewhere. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Chally2 said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a shame there aren't any flying EE Lightnings left in the UK
> ...


Thundercity is where you'll find them.

They have 3 Lightnings, 3 Buccaneers and 2 Hunters. They do experience flights at about Â£4,000 + a pop. That includes going supersonic in the Lightning.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the MIG 

Drove past Duxford again today and it was parked near the fence.....


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Saw this at Duxford on Satuday 19th -- Definitely a Sabre!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Also saw this :wub:










First time I've been able to wave my 70-300 zoom at aircraft - only one in ten pictures was not blurred, but that means I got 18 good ones - I'm glad I can fit 120 pictures on a card, and didn't need to swap films halfway through!

-- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shots Tim!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Its the MIG
> 
> Drove past Duxford again today and it was parked near the fence.....


& you didn`t take a photo?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great photos. :thumbsup: Love the Spitfire, there is a chap who lives about 30 miles from me who owns and flies two classics from his private farm strip. A two seat Spitfire and a Harvard, both of which can be seen in the skies of North Wales on a regular basis.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Its the MIG
> ...


Mate, I tried 

But driving past and holding the phone up to my passenger window and getting it in one pass was never going to happen


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Rubbish you're not trying hard enough :tongue2:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys, but you'll pay for it now.... 

I was lucky, because the light (towards dusk) was very kind -- let me know if these are too dark, as the gamma correction in Mac's is different to PCs, and I felt the earlier snaps looked a little washed-out with Adobe's 'Save to web' corrections...










For some reason (150 mph speed difference?!) the Dakota was easier to snap, and the evening sun gave it a lovely colour










-- Tim


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow Tim!

Nice pictures.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love the Dakota...A lovely sound too...

My Grandad flew them.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I love the Dakota...A lovely sound too...
> 
> My Grandad flew them.....


I have a great fondness for the Dak too. It was in one of these belonging to Air Atlantique that I had my first ever flight. RAF Valley airshow, Â£25 for about 30 mins IIRC. It was about 20 years ago.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The DC-3/C-47 was once described as "a collection of parts flying in close formation" and I loved them from my Airfix days of childhood. Well, mostly childhood.

I flew in a Garuda DC-3 between the Indonesian islands in my youth.... great patches of oil on and from the Pratt and Whitney engines, which took repeated applications of the shotgun starter to get running and sounded like Doc Holliday until they warmed up. The undercarriage never fully retracted, and kept having to be cranked up as it drooped during the flight, slowing the plane even more. The seats were loose on their rails...

All of the rivets were stretched, and when it rained, the rain came in through the gaps.

People in front, pigs in back.

I have never enjoyed a flight so much in all of my life before or since... those triangular wing profiles, the sound and the floating/wandering sensation as we landed.

Banned recently from commercial use in the EU as they don't carry passenger oxygen...

Not safe, you see...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

chris l said:


> Banned recently from commercial use in the EU as they don't carry passenger oxygen...
> 
> Not safe, you see...


Those Quantus passengers might disagree with the EU on that.

Tim, those photos are fantastic.

I was amazed what a difference the time of day made to a photo when I used to muck around with my old SLR. I don't think I'd have twigged, unless I'd been told.

The warmth and richness that the evening sun adds to a photo really brings it to life.


----------

